# 20 month accomplishments



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen and I have been pretty busy over the past couple months. He's taught me a lot as a handler and I've really learned a lot about IPO training him. He's now 20 months now. He's very slow to mature, but over the last 3 months has really progressed. We go to my son's football games, my grandfather's assisted living home, businesses that allow dogs, etc...he does great. He's a dominant dog and very independent...training has not been easy, but definitely doable with dedication (which I am) and great mentors in the sport. We earned in CGC and CGCA in August. Hoping to earn his CGCU sometime next year. We traveled up to NY to a SV Conformation show and got his SG show rating the beginning of October. Then earned his BH this past weekend. Hoping next fall to trial for our IPO1, go back in the show ring (working class males) then go for his breed survey after. The best thing him is how solid his nerves are. He is unfazed by new environments (me not so much). He holds it together for our team...for new comers in the sport though we're holding our own out there! He's my buddy first and an IPO dog second....we are both having a blast together learning : ) 

SG Isen vom Kavallerie BH CGC CGCA


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!! He's very handsome. Best of luck in your upcoming trials and show!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

osito23 said:


> Congratulations!! He's very handsome. Best of luck in your upcoming trials and show!


Thank you! He has grown into a great dog....I can't wait for him to fill out! Still in that teen stage lol....We are very far from trialing again...so many things to work on prior to going for our IPO1! It's a fun journey though!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous dog! Congrats on all your accomplishments so far ... and good luck on the future stuff!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very good looking boy!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

CindyMDBecker said:


> Gorgeous dog! Congrats on all your accomplishments so far ... and good luck on the future stuff!


Thank you!




RZZNSTR said:


> Very good looking boy!


Thank you!


----------

